# trebuchet plans?



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

One of my sons is wanting to do a Trebuchet History/science project. Does anyone have any plans that he can go off from?

Thanks.
Jon


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's what I found on Google.
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4DMUS_enUS288US289&q=%22Trebuchet+plans%22


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out this post here on Lumberjocks:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3754


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Oct 12, 2008)

You can also try http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/trebuchets_plans.php


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like a nagging wifes ducking stool.lol Alistair


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

you also might want to check out the yahoo group medieval sawdust there should be someone there with plans… most of the people there do some form of medieval re-enactment


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Looks like fun!*


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I built one several years ago from a plan that appeared in
American Woodworker. It worked great. All in all the arc
was about 4 feet and it could lob a grape about 60 feet.

Kinda lame, I know. But it looked really cool and was fun
to build. You have to build them quite large to hurl
objects heavier than water balloons.

If you want to learn about serious hurling there is an article
at : http://www.eskimo.com/~verne/catapult.htm


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I built Mangonel catapults when I was a kit using hairpins for
the bow and carved kindling for the construction. I would nail
or glue them together and lash the joints with string.

Good fun and easier to make than a trebuchet.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought the full-blown plans from www.trebuchet.com one of their related sites (they're all kind of linked together). Good luck! Fun project for the kid and just in time for pumpkin-chuckin'. We're going to fling taters way out into the surf in Santa Cruz.


----------

